
Dive Into Greasemonkey - jacquesm
http://www.scribd.com/doc/5855/Dive-Into-Greasemonkey
======
mbrubeck
More formats (including HTML) at the official site:
<http://diveintogreasemonkey.org/>

~~~
jacquesm
Hey cool, thank you ! Hate scribd anyway :)

I was hunting around for some greasemonkey details (still am) and came upon
this.

It's quite a useful book and really nice of them to make it free.

~~~
eli
"Them" is the Mark Pilgrim of Dive Into Python fame (which is also online for
free) :)

------
greyman
On a more general note: Do you guys find Greasemonkey useful? I mean, really.
I know the concept, and I also installed the extension several times, found
some cool scripts...but after some time I always felt it is not worth the
effort...the times spent fiddling with it wasn't adequate to the benefits, and
after some time I returned to the old ways and found that I can browse the web
without it just the same.

~~~
andreyf
I think it would be a lot more useful if it were easier to discover new
scripts (I'm on a site, show me what scripts are available here), and if those
scripts could expose reusable components with API's - say, someone could write
a parsing component that would provide neat API to news.YC ;)

~~~
dionidium
[http://lifehacker.com/5111431/greasefire-finds-
greasemonkey-...](http://lifehacker.com/5111431/greasefire-finds-greasemonkey-
scripts-for-the-site-youre-visiting)

------
imusicmash
I found Greasemonkey helpful for learning Javascript, because it lets you try
interesting things on already interesting sites. If you're a product manager,
who can program a little, it's a handy way to try product concepts and
interesting mashup ideas.

I've enjoyed making some scripts for Twitter for example.. Take a look at this
one which let's you view Twitter Bios at a Glance:

<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/38797>

I have some more scripts at: <http://userscripts.org/users/5204/scripts>

